# Fletchers



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Fished from the rocks about half a mile north of Fletchers from about 11am until the skies opened up around 4:30 P.M. Managed to get 13 shad in my hand fishing a tandem 1/8 oz shad dart rig. Ran one abut 10 inches up the line which was red and white with yellow hair - the other was green and white with no hair - tipped it with a char. one inch curly tail grub. 

Was fishing a micro light rod with 10 pound test braid - made for a great fight on such a small rod. At different times fast, slow and medium retrieves with jigging worked - actually caught three or four ripping it as fast as I could. Had one huge one on that must have jumped 5 feet out of the water before it spit the lure – had several good fights like that in addition to the 13 I got in my hand. For a day that was supposed to be a rain out – it was a fun day on the water.

Anyone know how much longer the shad will be in?


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*Up River at Chainbridge 4/23*

Like bwood said weatherman was calling for storms all day so I got out early, 0530. The River was in perfect shape for shad fishing, clear with moderate flow. Black diving ducks all over the water (very good sign). 4th cast and yeehah, it was on! Caught about 50 Hickory shad and a few Herring. The sight of the day was watching Big Rockfish chase the Herring I caught into the swallow water  Never did have one strike but what an awesome sight. Think I'll take a heavier rod and a rattle trap next time. Any way I was using lite spinning tackle, 10# fireline and 1/8oz jig heads w/ blk&grn crappie tubes. Fast across the top of the water was deadly, no deeper than 18 to 24 inches. This is some of the funest fishing you can ever do (if you like screamin drag, airborn fish and lite tackle). Give it a try. Fletchers boat house is a good place to start and learn but there is alot of shore line that can be fished. If the temps stay cool they should be running for a month? Goodluck


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Steamfisher - great report...*

Where do you park to fish by the Chain Bridge?


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

There is a big parking lot on the Maryland side of Chainbridge. From DC follow Canal road to the stoplight at the bridge, go thru the light, park on left. From 495 take the Clara Barton Parkway into DC, park on right just before the bridge. Follow the sidewalk that leads you under the bridge and then follow the toe path 1/4 mile to the river. Its a pretty rugged hike so pack lite and be careful. PM me if you need anymore info


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*glad to hear you finally got into em'*

Got ur message yesterday. Prob gonna head down that ways some time this week.

Talked to one of the guys at the boathouse that's been working there for awhile -said that there's still plenty of shad fishing to come, and the herring are just barely starting to show.

and on an unrelated note: I'm really over these godd*mn weather forecasters around here. I didn't make any plans to go out yesterday b/c it was _supposed_ to thunderstorm all day- so I put off everything util today when it was _supposed _ to be beatiful.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*I think the forecasters around here*

spend more time on their hairdos than getting the weather forcecast right.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hell Yeah*

BWOOD WE MAKE PLANS TO WHAT THEY PREDICT AND IT SCREWS US UP TOTALLY


----------



## tuputtz (Mar 24, 2005)

*suggestions?*

I stopped by there today and caught some hickory shads. Any suggestions on what type of lure to use for Stripper? Are they in the fast current or calm water?


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

tupttz-- I would try 3/4oz or 1oz rattletraps chrome/blue. The rockfish will be hanging at the current break on the edge, not in the fast water. 
Crank upstream against the flow. Goodluck and post a report, hope this helps.


----------



## tuputtz (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I went there this morning. I didn't get anything on rattletrap, but landed a fat 19" on a floating minnow. 

Is there a good place to park and walk down to the river on the VA side either at Flecther's or Chain Bridge?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Steamfisher said:


> There is a big parking lot on the Maryland side of Chainbridge. From DC follow Canal road to the stoplight at the bridge, go thru the light, park on left. From 495 take the Clara Barton Parkway into DC, park on right just before the bridge. Follow the sidewalk that leads you under the bridge and then follow the toe path 1/4 mile to the river. Its a pretty rugged hike so pack lite and be careful. PM me if you need anymore info


I think there's a path right across the bridge on the VA side too......Steam??


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

There is a path on the VA side. The water runs pretty fast though, which is probably good for shad, but may not be great for rockfish.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Would*

Try Rat-l-traps In 1/2 Oz Size In Chrome Blue, Black,or Green


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone going this evening? huh?huh?huh?


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Fished Chainbridge this morning on the Va side--caught 5(shad) total. The river is only 50 yards wide at that point, all I can say is what a difference. Usually I fish the Md side and just slay'em. Me and a buddy cauhgt 40 at least yesterday and we watched a guy spank one after another today on the Md side. Tried a 3/4oz rattle trap 2day--no luck. Might try to go again in the morning--I know there some Rock on that side cause one came up and snatched a whole herring off my jig as I was reelin him up  --and yes there is apath on the Va side--its a shorter and easier walk. The entrance to the path is kinda hidden--its on the right hand side at the guard rail.


----------



## tuputtz (Mar 24, 2005)

*va side*

where can I park on the VA side?


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

there's a place right near the bridge,about 50-75 yds. away from the bridge,you have to walk down by the bridge and jump over the guard-rail and walk DOWN to the water.Don't wear your good shoes,cause you prob get muddy etc.

I was at Fletchers last night from 6:30 to 8:00 and did well,about 15 shad on my ultralight.Pullage was fun.


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

thanks for the report Stinger. I couldn't get out this morning but will probably be going tommorrow morning. I have to go back to work tommorrow night. What were you using? And question for anyone that might know--were can I get a Sabiki rig? I've never used one and would like to try it. Thanks


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

4/27 eve report:
20-25 shad in about 90 minutes then they kinda shutdown for the last 30 minutes before dark,strange,4/26 eve 30 before dark I was slaying them.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*stringer...*

where exactly were you fishing last night - fletchers area - or up by chain bridge - va or md side - sweet report


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

*So what?*

Dude, anyone can catch 25-30 shads during this time of the year. What kind of report is that? The question is, did you catch any American shad? I don't think so.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

Ahhh,I like how you call me "Stringer" instead of stinger.LOL  
I parked @ Fletchers,walked upstream about 10 minutes where the water starts to get a lttle faster,and was standing out on the rocks.Tide was way out so I could get far out on the rocks.
(I was about half way between Chain Bridge and Fletchers.)
Were you there?
I saw quite a few spanish anglers there fishing on the bottom.Saw them catch white perch.I noticed a couple of them watching me a bit.I think they were hearing my ultra-light real being spooled a bit when I would first hook into one.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

MHO I'll play!! :--| 
Looks like you want to start off your 1st post with aggressive,arrogant stink.

You mean the Alosa sapidissima?

MHO,maybe I did catch some,but you will just have to go find out down there and find out yourself.

Bwood just replied "sweeet report"

Next.............


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*kinda like keeping this thread going till the runs over..*

waiting on some darts I ordered from Cabella's  earlier this week. Alot cheaper than at the boathouse or sports authority (if their not out-they are). Gonna head there early one morning this week or monday. One of the regulars told me weekdays are alot better b/c of less noise?

I'll post when I do, still alot of fun to be had down there.

Oh, and mho921. Dude, Bro, Man, Welcome to the board. Like whatever dude. [email protected]


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

Otter said:


> waiting on some darts I ordered from Cabella's earlier this week.


Pleae tell me how you fish shad darts. I used to spend a lot of time on the Susky with my father but we never knew how to fish shad darts.

Thanks.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

just tie on either one with some kind of weight, split shot's fine, or two in tandem. I just try to retrieve slowish and steady, raising and lowering the rod tip. I'm really just trying to cover as much area as possible and find out where they're at. If there's shad there-it doesn't really matter. Bwood said earlier that he caught some trying to reel as fast as he possibly could.

There is another post with some people swearing by spoons, I've heard alot say the same, just haven't had that much luck with em myself. 

IMVHO


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*Wheres your report mho921*



mho921 said:


> Dude, anyone can catch 25-30 shads during this time of the year. What kind of report is that? The question is, did you catch any American shad? I don't think so.


Your right mho921 anyone can catch Shad this time of year--as long as they know How to fish for them, where, when and what to use. Thats what this Board is all about sharing info and helping each other out. Wheres your report on how to catch American Shad and where there biting or are you not catching any? This a great place to learn and share and all you want to do is be an a$$. If thats what its all about to you, take your tin can and wind-up cast to another forum,DUDE
Yea, Otter definietly like to keep this thread going. I was down at CB this morning. Bite was OK. Tried Live lining a whole 14" shad and sure enough the rod bent, let him take it for a while then tried setting the hook (8/0 circle). got the shad back minus the Striper  . Well I will post when I go but I'm back to work until next week.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

be there AGAIN this evening.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

if the weather holds up I might see you there. You going to chain bridge md side?


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

Fletchers,DC/MD side and walking about 5-10 minutes toward CB.
I'll be wearing a grey fleece jacket,and be standing out on the rocks as far as I can.

Looks like low tide is 8:29.


http://www.saltwatertides.com/cgi-local/marylanddnr.cgi


----------



## tuputtz (Mar 24, 2005)

*I was there*

I took my manager and his boss to fletcher's this aftern0on. They must have caught over 70 shads between the two of them. They had a great time.

At 6:30, shad just shut down where we were fishing. Couldn't get a single bite for 15 minutes. Took it as a sign to get my @$$ home. What about you Stinger? Did you make it out there?

I was looking at the VA side, can't help but notice hundreds of fish breaking surface nonstop. Anyone know what they are? shad? Striper chasing herring? If striper, I sure would like to get my hands on some.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*me and my brother went*

from about 6 to 8:30. He was slayin em' one after another. Me, first cast got my first potomac rockfish. Only about 12" but fat and healthy so they're there.

Had fun w/ the shad for awhile and then threw some rattletraps and topwater plugs for awhile with no results. not giving up on a big rock out of there yet though......post a couple pics tommorow-

Nick


----------



## tuputtz (Mar 24, 2005)

Otter, was that you wanting my boss's spot on the bank? I saw couple of people walking up river with baitcaster and rattletrap tied on the end of the line?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*may have been*

we ended up on the rocks past where that higher landing is.

I asked one guy if he was on p&s and he looked at me like i was a moron-"huh - wtf are you talking about...." oh well.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*5/1 Fletchers*

Hit Fletchers yesterday afternoon with PJDSR - water was a little higher and a little murkier than it has been because of the rain - but not bad - managed only 3 nice shad on darts and a one foot rock fish. PJDSR managed a small rock and several male white perch. We were fishing bloods and bunker for rock (opening day) and PJDSR live lined a perch with no luck. I didn't see anyone around us slaying them - we were 3/4 to Chain Bridge from Fletchers. Saw a huge rock caught from a boat anchored in the current - looked like they were live lining.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

was there friday eve 6-8 pm was slaying away 2 at time a couple times,even caught a 6" dink rock on a shad dart!Wasn't fishing for striper yet,season wasn't open.

My buddy was there Saturday in a little Jon-boat and saw a #20 rock caught and released from a boat and he talked to another guy in a boat who said he had caught 3 or 4 #20's rocks a few days earlier,so yes,the rock are there.

Be going there some more this week in search of Striper,update when I'm going later if any of you are going to be there.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*litter*

Great time Sunday fishing w/ bwood at a great spot just downstream from Chain Bridge. Nothing to take home, but got the first pullage of the year, so it was a fun afternoon.
But Lord they need to do something about the garbage out there. It felt like fishing in a dump. First fish I pulled in was weighed down by an aluminum can. Everywhere you looked, there was garbage strewn all over the place. Park Service, Fletchers or someone should do something to clean up the mess. 
IMHO


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*ever wonder why the mud smells like sewage?*

Because it is. :--|


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Fished Chainbridge this morning with some friends. Lines wet at 6:00am. Started off good, shad were hitting pretty consistently on crappie jigs and Darts. We got one real Nice American shad--22". Saw some nice Stripers caught on the Va side right next to the bridge(cut bait). Shad bite slowed to a crawl by 8:00. So get out there soon, don't know how much longer the bite is gonna last.....


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

I know the season is open for stripers in DC,but can they be kept if caught on the VA side?
Steam,were they stripers caught from shore?
Nice report,thank you.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

The water belongs to DC. I believe that DC rules apply.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The part of the Potomac River from Wilson Bridge to Little Falls belong to DC. If you fish in that part of the water, you have to have a DC license and follow DC's reg. Hope this help. I might see you guys up there Sunday early morning...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Otter said:


> Because it is. :--|



yeah so about that... stay bowed up otter


----------



## Stinger (Aug 2, 2004)

So,anyone catching herring?
I need some bait !!!!


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

Just go to National Airports spillway and catch all you want.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is the spillway next to Gravelly Point?


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, it’s Gravelly Point just go to the pond side on an outgoing tide and you will see them next to the wall. I use a cast net to catch them because it’s only two feet of water. Just check this link for the tides before you go. http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/potomacsites.html


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Since Gravelly Point is on VA, do I just need a VA license?


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

If Gravelly Point is the launch ramp by the airport (which I'm 95% sure it is), you must have a DC license, not a VA license. You have to be past the Wilson Bridge for the VA license to be any good.



SeaSalt said:


> Since Gravelly Point is on VA, do I just need a VA license?


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

I have been fishing that area for 5 years now and have never had a game warden tell me that I had to have a DC License. It's a feeder creek that leads into the potomac.


----------

